# My Boy Blue



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Got a nice pic of my juvie Blue Acara today figured I would show him off, he is coloring up nicely. Kinda funny how I would have never purposely bought one of these fish, they don't really have the WOW factor of many others, but then I accidentally got one in a group of GTs I purchased and so far it is my favorite in the tank. He's not aggressive but doesn't get bullied either, really good temperament, and in person is very elegant looking and a true joy to watch, sometimes the best things happen by chance.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Are you sure it's not a Gold Saum


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Positive it's not a Gold Saum, I have two in the tank with him and when seen together they are not comparable at all. Body color, head shape, stripe pattern are very different.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hes got great color Walzon, what do you feed him. I two once got a festivum that was labeled as a severum. Decided to take him off the petstores hands. What size tank is he in?


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice, I had a blue acara once in with some centrals he was the most aggressive in the tank :lol:


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys just an update it's been awhile my Blue Acara has definitly became a Wet Pet and everyone loves her, I had hope to move my cichlids to a larger tank but instead have been slowly giving them away when they get too much territorial aggression since my tank is only a 40 gallon. Down to just my Blue Acara and one Female convict now and they get along well. I can't seem to let go of the Blue Acare though, this species has just grown on me. To be honest I think they are pretty dull looking compared to many other cichlids but their personalies more than make up for it.


----------



## Swimmy (Jun 4, 2014)

doesn't look dull to me! I think he is beautiful


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome back walzon


----------

